
Ask HN: Idea Sharing (January 2020) - saadmrb
What if HN built out a post type for idea sharing? Maybe a monthly post your coding project ideas thread?
======
atlasunshrugged
Great idea - I think an incentive aligned dating app would be pretty neat.
It's obvious the current model is broken, the main companies are incentivized
to keep you swiping and searching, not actually match with someone. OkCupid
which was good is becoming much more Tinder like. I don't know a great payout
mechanism, the ideal would be that after ~3 months of dating someone you say
to the app that you found the one and pay $X; but it seems like a bad business
model to rely on user self reporting

